# Dave Lauzon, Electroluminescent, Shane Whitbread -April 4 Cafe Dekcuf



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

Saturday April 4, 2009 Cafe Dekcuf Ottawa

9pm 8$ door


Just wanted to let everyone know, I'll be performing at Cafe Dekcuf in Ottawa this Saturday!!

Joining me will be Electroluminescent from Hamilton and Shane Whitbread from Ottawa. All solo acts, all different takes on the electro one man band.


Hope to see some of you there!

www.myspace.com/davidlauzon
www.myspace.com/electroluminescent
www.myspace.com/fivewayssound

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dave,
I'm going to try and make that show. Hopefully you have the bass drum on a strap etc ?? kkjuw :banana:


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

Ha! ... Almost... it looks like this:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool. I'm going to try and get a pass for this. Would be nice to meet Shane in person too...


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Someone take a picture of Shane's pedalboard...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

screamingdaisy said:


> Someone take a picture of Shane's pedalboard...


You got it.


----------

